# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Gurbetçilere Bulgar Zulmü!

## ceydaaa

247279.jpgDönüş için Kapıkule Sınır Kapısı'nı kullanan gurbetçiler Bulgaristan Gümrüğü'nün dar ve işlemlerin yavaş yürütülmesi nedeniyle binlerce araçlık konvoy oluşturdu.
Avrupa'da yaşayan ve yaz tatillerini geçirmek için anavatana gelen işçiler dönüş yoluna koyuldu. Ancak Bulgaristan tarafındaki Kaptan Andreova Sınır Kapısı'nda işlemler yavaş yapılınca Kapıkule Sınır Kapısı'nda uzun araç kuyrukları oluştu. Gurbetçiler ise durumu otomobillerini klaksonunu çalarak protesto etti. Yaz tatillerini geçirmek için Haziran ayında Türkiye'ye gelen işçilerin dönüş yolu yine eziyete dönüştü.

Geçtiğimiz yıl modernizasyonu tamamlandıktan sonra yeni hali ile hizmete giren Kapıkule Sınır Kapısı'nda işçilerin daha hızlı çıkış yapması için 11 peron ile hizmet verildi. Ancak Bulgaristan tarafındaki Kaptan Andreova Sınır Kapısı'nda ülkeye giriş işlemleri sadece 1 peron ile yapılınca Türk tarafındaki gümrük sahası içinde ve dışında metrelerce araç kuyruğu oluştu. Polis ekipleri ise Kapıkule Sınır Kapısı yoğunluk nedeniyle tıkanınca, TEM otoyolu Edirne girişinde yabancı plakalı araçların sürücülerini Hamzabeyli Sınır Kapısı'na yönlendirdi.

Hava sıcaklığının 35 dereceyi bulması nedeniyle Kapıkule'de kuyrukta bekleyenler sıkıntılı anlar yaşadı. Saatlerce kuyrukta bekleyenler otomobillerinin klaksonlarını çalarak duruma isyan etti. Bunun üzerine Edirne Gümrük ve Muhafaza Başmüdürlüğü saha içindeki hoparlörlerden, "Yurt dışına çıkış yapmak isteyen araç ve yolcularının gümrük işlemleri süratle yapılmaktadır. Ancak sahamızın son çıkış noktasından Bulgaristan'a çıkış yapılamadığından işlemleri biten araçların saha içinde beklemesi zorunlu olmuştur. Bulgaristan Gümrük İdaresi görevlilerinin daha hızlı işlem ve araç alımı yapmaları için görüşmeler yapılmış ve Bulgar makamları da işlemlerin hızlandırılacağını söylemiştir" denildi.

Her yıl aynı sıkıntıyı yaşadıklarını belirten gurbetçiler, "Ülkemize gelmek için yaz tatilinin bir an önce gelmesini istiyoruz. Ancak dönüşümüz her yıl eziyete dönüşüyor. Kapıkule yenilendikten sonra işlemlerimiz hızla yapıldı. Ancak Bulgaristan çok yavaş çalışıyor. Hava çok sıcak ve bu havada saatlerce beklemek zorunda kaldık. Bizlere de yazık" dedi.

Yetkililer, akşam saatlerine kadar sahanın içinin boşalacağın tahmin ettiklerini söylediler.

----------

